# pics of my ogf shirt



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it is a cabelas fishing shirt that i had done locally.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i like the dolphin gives some salt water look to it


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I Want One.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a nice looking shirt!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice- Thanks for the free advertising too!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got the same shirt in yellow I want some embriodery on... actually, the same logo in the same spot (I want the web address included though). I'm gonna have Tim (bttmline) do mine. I have some other designs I want embroidered on as well.

Looks good. Might be a few weeks before I send mine in. I'm saving for the outing at the moment.

Dale, I think some of us take pride in being a part of this "brotherhood".  I know I'll take pride wearing mine, and hope we get more "kindred spirits" to join us.

Let's go fishin'!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lookin good  just add fish blood


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Very nice..


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the dolphin was as close to the original ogf fish on my flag as i could get,without going thru the hundreds she had.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

nice very nice.. just needs a few walleye slime to make it officaIL!



frANK


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That'll look good after you cut the sleeves off.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Amen Hetfieldinn, 

Huntinbull


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

do they make hoodies?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We do not have hoodies.


----------

